# Ziauddin Medical College



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

AOA everyone  I just want a general opinion on Ziauddin medical college. The quality of education they provode, about tthe patient exposure in their hospital , is their Nazimabad hospital good? & do they have a strong alumni internationally lik for eg in US and UAE ? And if I have to chose between DOW and Ziauddin , which one would be the better option for international students? Any review/opinions by students at Ziauddin would be appreciated  Thankyou


----------



## mira99 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello  my uncle used to be a professor in ziauddin and he suggested me to do my bds from there in his opinion it is the best for an international student to fit in (when it comes to shifting to a completely diff place) and also the education level is at its best obviously not as good as the top medical colleges but it is good! Oh and they dont have a hostel... 
Talking about DOW international my brother is studying there for the past 2.5 years and his experience isnt very good but the local DOW is amazing
I think you should try agha khan it has become a little easier to get in now because they are requiring SAT1 and 2 instead of the entry test for overseas students

good luck


----------



## salma (Oct 16, 2014)

A little more elaborate opinion please?


----------



## futuredoctor (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi guys,
From what I know, Dow International is the best fit for foreign students. All of the students at DIMC are international students and most of them have never lived in Pakistan before. 

First of all, since DIMC is especially made for foreign Pakistani students, it will be a lot easier to adjust there compared to any other university in Pakistan, no matter how good it may be. You will be surrounded with students who have the same mentality and goals as you. As for ZU, the majority of the students there are locals and you may have a hard time fitting in. At DIMC, EVERYONE will be in the same boat as you - they will all be trying to adjust to Pakistan's environment. Obviously for someone who has never lived there before, it will be a huge culture shock. DIMC's main goal is to provide international students with an environment that is not much different from home. 

Here are some points about DIMC that I found very convenient:

1) They have VERY tight security all over campus - you are not allowed to enter unless you have a student card, and no one is allowed to leave without being checked out first. There are armed security guards EVERYWHERE

2) The hostels are one of the best in Pakistan seeing as most of the students live in the hostels (being international students) - they have maids that clean your room, do your laundry and any other errands that you might have. They have a mess facility where you can buy hygienic food everyday

3) There is no load shedding! They have generators that provide electricity 24/7

4) They provide drivers that can take you anywhere you want in the city

5) They have messengers who can go get you anything you want without you having to leave campus (you give them a list and they can get you whatever you want)

6) Again, all of the students are international so you don't have the trouble of fitting in with people who may not have the same mentality as you

Apart from the living conditions, since 90% of the students at DIMC plan on taking the USMLE (United States Medical Licensing Exam), they have designed their syllabus in such a way that follows the USMLE format and prepares students for the exam. So instead of having to waste months preparing for the additional parts of the exam, you will be spending 5 years actually preparing for that exam.

As for ZU, I don't know much about it but from what I've heard, it's educational standard does not meet that of Dow's or AKU's, and it is not as foreigner-friendly as DIMC.


----------

